# New to HK



## Storey

Hi, I'm Storey! My husband and I recently moved to HK from the US for his work. I am 25, female, and looking for friends to hang out with for lunch, drinks, etc. I only speak English and would love to meet some new people!


----------



## KevinKK

Welcome! Make some friends fast then HK is a fun place to stay!


----------



## kaylor_R

Most of the HK people are very nice!!


----------



## skaz

Hi Storey welcome to HK, if you are free on weekends or weekdays we can make plans for drinks or lunch.


----------



## Expatsinger

Storey said:


> Hi, I'm Storey! My husband and I recently moved to HK from the US for his work. I am 25, female, and looking for friends to hang out with for lunch, drinks, etc. I only speak English and would love to meet some new people!


Hey lady, I just moved here recently and I have days free. Let me know if you would like to meet up sometime!


----------



## JustKT

Hi Storey. I am Katy, 23, f, scotland. I just moved to Hong Kong end of November and still job hunting right now. I speak english and cantonese. Are you here for a while or staying here? I am pretty free right now.


----------



## JustKT

Storey said:


> Hi, I'm Storey! My husband and I recently moved to HK from the US for his work. I am 25, female, and looking for friends to hang out with for lunch, drinks, etc. I only speak English and would love to meet some new people!


Hi Storey. I am Katy, 23, f, scotland. I just moved to Hong Kong end of November and still job hunting right now. I speak english and cantonese. Are you here for a while or staying here? I am pretty free right now.


----------



## gg_bubbles

I just moved over too in the last few weeks. What types of work are you looking for? I'm still trying to grasp how the working environment and recruiting works in hk, as it is different to how the uk works.


----------



## JustKT

gg_bubbles said:


> I just moved over too in the last few weeks. What types of work are you looking for? I'm still trying to grasp how the working environment and recruiting works in hk, as it is different to how the uk works.


Hi, I am looking for Travel & Tourism/ Airport/ Hospitality industry jobs.


----------



## gg_bubbles

Do you think it's more effective going through recruitment websites or applying direct and referrals?


----------



## JustKT

I have been using hk.jobsdb.com as well as going through company's own websites. The only annoying thing is having to wait 6-8weeks, and if you don't hear from them within the 8 weeks... you assume you've not been successful. 6-8 weeks is quite long. I applied to Disneyland back the start of December and thats me just hearing from them. 
Having connections and referrals has its advantage.


----------



## Storey

JustKT said:


> Hi Storey. I am Katy, 23, f, scotland. I just moved to Hong Kong end of November and still job hunting right now. I speak english and cantonese. Are you here for a while or staying here? I am pretty free right now.


Hey Katy! I'm job hunting as well so I am pretty free. I should be here for about a year. I'm not sure how to send private messages, but if you want to get lunch this week just let me know.


----------



## Storey

Expatsinger said:


> Hey lady, I just moved here recently and I have days free. Let me know if you would like to meet up sometime!


Hey! That would be great. I'm pretty free so just let me know when would be best for you! Let me know what the best way to reach you would be and we can meet up.


----------



## Storey

skaz said:


> Hi Storey welcome to HK, if you are free on weekends or weekdays we can make plans for drinks or lunch.


Hi! That would be great. I'm pretty free whenever so let me know what would be best and we can meet up.


----------



## JustKT

Hey Storey, I think you need to post a certain no. of posts before you can use the private msg facility. I am busy this friday but any other day is fine. @gg_bubbles, @skaz, @expatsinget Would you all like to meet up together?


----------



## gg_bubbles

Im busy for the coming week. But could consider bit further in the near future?


----------



## JustKT

yeah thats cool! If anyone wants to chat etc my facebook is facebook.com/justkatychan


----------



## charley26

Storey said:


> Hi, I'm Storey! My husband and I recently moved to HK from the US for his work. I am 25, female, and looking for friends to hang out with for lunch, drinks, etc. I only speak English and would love to meet some new people!


Hi Storey! I am 25 and moving to HK from UK in a few months with my partner. Would love to meet up in the summer. How are you finding it there?


----------



## Lp33l

Hi storey!
Myself my husband and 5yo daughter are moving to HK early next month and I will also be looking to meet new people in similar situation! I'm laura, 28 from London England and will be staying home while o/h works so I will have a lot of time on my hands!


----------



## ccchiu

*heyyy*



Storey said:


> Hi, I'm Storey! My husband and I recently moved to HK from the US for his work. I am 25, female, and looking for friends to hang out with for lunch, drinks, etc. I only speak English and would love to meet some new people!


Hi storey,
this is cathie, im 23. been here for longgg
wanna meet up with some new frds
anytime for a coffee/ lunch? drop me a lineee in PM? 
looking forward to your reply


----------



## leonfocus

Hi All, nice to meet you all. We should arrange something. I also have some time on my hands.


----------



## KatyBankole

Hi, I'm arriving with my husband on 12th June in HK. Will be staying in mid-levels on the island. 

I'm from the UK, have been to HK a few times before and would be up for meeting up. Maybe we could get a bunch of girls (with partners if people want) together for dinner/drinks. 

Would be great to meet.

Katy


----------

